# Weevils Wobble...



## Markw (Sep 17, 2011)

..and look quite like tamanduas!  I shot this this past week, and couldn't get over how much this thing looked like a tamandua from the side.  It was the first weevil I've ever seen, ever.  So I was super excited that he was cooperative! 

Weevil:
1






Cropped:





Tamandua:





And one more: 
2





Please coment 
Mark


----------



## Overread (Sep 17, 2011)

Neat! Great first shot, though loooks a little hot on the nose. I can see some details creeping in on the crop and if you show RAW I'm betting if you double process the RAW (ie process it again and, keeping all else the same turn the exposure slider down) you could restore the details in that area - then its just a case of blending it into the main photo with layermasks. 

Considering what you've already got with the shot I'd consider it more than worth the effort and far better than trying to use the burn tool, which won't really restore the details from the photo once you're out of raw processing and generally sends whites more grey.


----------



## Markw (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you.  It's probably like that because I seem to have misplaced my LQ-107 diffuser.  I have NO IDEA where it went, and isn't anyplace I would think that I would have put it.  Anyhow, I was only left to use my knock-off fong lightsphere as the SB-600s diffuser.  It really worked pretty nice, I'd say!  But, that also meant there was alot of light loss and the flash was about 1/2" (literally!) away from the little guy's face.  But I will definitely give it another go with the highlights.  I didn't notice it the first time around, so what you're seeing is probably blown out from my curves adjustment, and will be fairly easy to fix from the RAW file.  

Thanks for pointing that out!
Mark


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice shots! Strange critter! lol!


----------



## scifitographer (Sep 18, 2011)

love the second photo.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 18, 2011)

I really like the second pic as well! Nice shootin' Mark! Very high magnification, and good image quality.


----------



## tevo (Sep 18, 2011)

Lol at the thread title,


What did you shoot this with?


----------



## Markw (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Derrel!



tevo said:


> Lol at the thread title,What did you shoot this with?



Nikon D300s
Sigma 180mm f/3.5 EX DG HSM APO IF Macro
Nikon SB-600
Gary Fong Lightsphere knock-off

Mark


----------



## jrice12 (Sep 18, 2011)

Second shot is the first cropped - I think.  I like the first, let's see the whole critter!  Good shots all of them (except #3 where the eye seems out of focus ).  The first two the tip of the nose appears slightly out of focus but not bad.  Lighting is about right with good enough shadowing to show depth.  The neutral backdrop might not be best for this, mostly, monochromatic subject but its hard to change the background color!


----------



## tevo (Sep 18, 2011)

Markw said:


> Thanks Derrel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whew.. thats a lot of letters. 


Still a great picture!


----------



## Markw (Sep 19, 2011)

jrice12 said:


> Second shot is the first cropped - I think. Bingo.  It says "Cropped" over the photo. lol I like the first, let's see the whole critter!  Good shots all of them (except #3 where the eye seems out of focus ).  The first two the tip of the nose appears slightly out of focus but not bad.  Lighting is about right with good enough shadowing to show depth.  The neutral backdrop might not be best for this, mostly, monochromatic subject but its hard to change the background color! He was on a tree stump.  That's what the background is.  Not too much to work with here.


 


tevo said:


> Markw said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Derrel!
> ...



Message written in red.

Mark


----------



## sniperbob13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have found a few species of weevil. They are usually pretty easy to shoot.
Nice shots.. I always call them Gonzo.


----------

